# landing in the backseat



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Not 100% sure what I am doing wrong but the larger the jump I take and spin frontside 180s the more I have a tendency to land tail first. Obviously I have limited myself to tiny jumps as I don't want to enjoy the results of a snapped tail and the resulting crash. The weird thing is I don't have any issues when the jump are smaller or off rollers. Any ideas as to why I would be ending up so horribly mangled half way through the air? My personal guess is taking too much of a back seat on the board when taking off of features with kick :\ Looking for tips/ideas to force me out of this terrible habit.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i do the same thing when I mistime my ollie off of smaller features. Could also be you're not letting gravity do its thing and putting down the landing gear too early.


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Okay, need just a little clarification here. When you say you are landing on your tail when spinning a FS 180, do you mean the actual tail of the board which is now pointing down the hill after a 180 or do you mean then nose which is now the tail from the 180?
> 
> If it`s the first case and you are landing on the tail which is downhill, what is likely occurring is that you are leaning forward on the takeoff which is`nt a bad thing, but you are not re centering yourself once you take off.
> 
> If it`s the second case, and you land leaning way back toward the nose (which is currently the tail after a 180) then the problem is likely a result of your Ollie. You may be throwing your weight way too far forward coming out of the Ollie and this is tilting you in the air.


I end up landing on the new "tail" of the board. So yes the second case where my nose is now my new tail. I am landing sideways enough to actually feel the new tail touch down before my bindings which is a bit sketch but since I am easily making the full rotation I somehow manage to save myself from crashing and burning. I suspect that you are likely correct about it being my ollie that is causing the issue. Any tips as to how to rectify the situation?


----------

